# Where does TAG Heuer fall in the grand scheme of the watch world?



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I am a TAG guy. I have my Aquaracer and I am EXTREMELY content with it. 

As I have written in the TAG Heuer portion of the forum before, if I buy another watch, and I anticipate that I will, it will be a TAG. That being said, I was given some watch books with my watch when I received it from the AD. TAG was, of course, included in the watches featured in the books but so were the usual suspects like Breitling, Omega, Rolex, etc. Knowing the offering of some of the manufacturers, I was aware that the models ranged in price from approximately $1,000 (TAG Heurer Formula 1) to approximately $1,500,000 (Patek Sky Moon Tourbillion). I also know that TAG recently designed a watch that is anticipated to sell for more than $100,000. So, I am curious to know where TAG Heuer falls in the grand scheme of Swiss watches. Obviously, there are Swiss brands that are less expensive and there are Swiss brands that are much, much more expensive. I'm thinking that TAG Heuer falls in nicely with Breitling, Omega and Rolex in terms of quality but may be a better "band for the buck" because it offers more models that are more affordable.

Am I off in my understanding or does this make sense?


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

Search word "Tiers"
Will give you a whole bunch of peoples opinions which will leave you with less intelligence.

Personally I dont have to worry about my watch brands standing, fortunately I live in a country where we dont hold pissing contests over whats on our wrists.


----------



## CometMan (Jul 5, 2009)

I am exactly where you are, but whit a difference, i dont care too much about the brand, i like the carrera 17 rs2 and going to buy it, going to be my first tag i am more a breitling guy but breitling had really big disapoiments in the last 2 years, so for a change going to try out tag

Anyway i believe breitling is superior in quality and prestige along whit omega over tag


----------



## ard92 (Dec 8, 2011)

It is wherever you hold it. However if you go to general forums and take two good looking watches from tag and say omega most will say omega for no other reason then its omega. If you put a tag up against say a Oris it might be 50/50 but then you will run into some that will never touch a tag simply because it says tag heuer. 

Buy what you like and dont care what others think, if you like a $50 skagen then buy it if you like a $5000 tag then buy it, in the end no one on the forum is going to have to live with the choice, you are.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

CometMan said:


> ....
> Anyway i believe breitling is superior in quality and prestige along whit omega over tag


TAGHeuer has a much broader product line than Bright-Ling or Omeeeeeeega. Depends on what you are comparing...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Have you ever seen the Omega master catalog? Last time I did there where just under 600 reference numbers.


Eeeb said:


> TAGHeuer has a much broader product line than Bright-Ling or Omeeeeeeega. Depends on what you are comparing...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Ozy said:


> Search word "Tiers"
> Will give you a whole bunch of peoples opinions which will leave you with less intelligence.
> 
> Personally I dont have to worry about my watch brands standing, fortunately I live in a country where we dont hold pissing contests over whats on our wrists.


I asked because my wife posed the question to me after she perused the books. I told her I really didn't know and didn't care but thought that TAG could more than hold its own.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

ard92 said:


> It is wherever you hold it. However if you go to general forums and take two good looking watches from tag and say omega most will say omega for no other reason then its omega. If you put a tag up against say a Oris it might be 50/50 but then you will run into some that will never touch a tag simply because it says tag heuer.
> 
> Buy what you like and dont care what others think, if you like a $50 skagen then buy it if you like a $5000 tag then buy it, in the end no one on the forum is going to have to live with the choice, you are.


I'm not asking the question in the general forum because I don't care what the general forum has to say. I'm not trying to sound like an a**hole, really. As stated in my original post in this thread, I already own a TAG and am quite happy with it. I am more interested in knowing what TAG owners think. Many in this particular section of the forum have owned or own many different watches, including TAGs, Breitlings, Omegas and Rolexes. So, I am very confident that I can get good and honest answers right here.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Eeeb said:


> TAGHeuer has a much broader product line than Bright-Ling or Omeeeeeeega. Depends on what you are comparing...


That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Watchbreath said:


> Have you ever seen the Omega master catalog? Last time I did there where just under 600 reference numbers.


So, does that mean that Omega currently produces just under 600 different models of watches? , Just trying to understand your reply.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

These comparisons are always a moving target. If you asked the question 5 years ago I would rate TAG below those other brands. But, considering the technological achievments these past few years, they have definitely leaped over some brands that may have been equals before.

What really sets Breitling apart is their finishing. The bracelets and cases just have that extra appeal (and cost). Technology-wise, other than having the B01, they really haven't done much else other than offer ETA cosc movements.

Remember, when you buy luxury items of any kind, quality can be very similar but image is what really boosts the prices.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

rosborn said:


> I am more interested in knowing what TAG owners think.


What I think?
I think Heuer and TAG Heuer have a history as well as a continuing existing relationship with motorsport and other professional sports timing that no other watch company gets close to. As mentioned in another post/thread, there are also past connections to other media that I didn't even know about like their specialised use in cinematography.

In a way, they hold a very unique position in being chronograph producers first and foremost and "normal" watches second. Their more commercial products (i.e the stuff people sneer at) are there to support the items that are still close to their roots.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

I think TAG had a rough run of things in the past but I think that recently they are really stepping up thier game....But thier prices are following unfortunately, all Swiss watches are skyrocketing in prices. I still think that some models are a relatively good buy and some like the F1 are less of a good $ for quality ratio. Some models are very nice at a good price and I hope they stay that way and not try to nip at Rolex and Omegas heals in terms of pricing.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about where Tag Heuer falls in the watch world. In the general publics eye its a very desirable brand, in these forums, the majority would put Omega, Breitling a notch higher (I own a TAG Heuer and Omega). You are taking your life into your own hands by trying to draw comparisons between TAG and Rolex. It will only be a matter time before people start talking about TAG sourcing Japanese parts from Seiko.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

I would put Breitling, Omega, and Rolex one tier higher than TAG.

I think that TAGs primary competition (with regards to movements, fit and finish, and pricing) is Longines and Oris. The Longines Hydroconquest, for example, seems to be a direct competitor to the Aquaracer. I have to admit that I am not too familiar with Oris, but Longines produces some pretty fantastic pieces.


----------



## wedelin9 (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with people saying "don't worry about what others think". But what the OP asked was what everyone else thinks, and I think apart from opinions, he should know what's what.

In my view, you should obviously buy what you like, but do not be under the illusion that a $1,500 watch will be the same in terms of finish and quality to say a $15,000 Rolex or $50,000 Patek.

There is a reason a $50,000 Patek Philippe will hold its value better than a $2,000 Tag. It's because of the stunning attention to detail, and the watch will outlive you.

Having said that, you should buy a Carrera if you like it more than a Calatrava, but know what you're paying for. 
I am happy with Tag, it gets the job done, I don't have to worry whether I'm going hunting or playing football. So I personally can't imagine not having a Tag. But would I buy another one? Not a chance! I'd rather save up and buy another Rolex or save up some more and go for a Patek.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Some of the Omega fans won't like the following, but in terms of quality alone . . . TAG Heuer and Omega are on the same tier. Prices and re-sale value? Different story. With Omega being more expensive and having higher re-sale value. Though if we go by quality alone, they're equal. Maybe in the near future, Hayek will convince watch lovers that Omega is comparable with Rolex. But that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tag is good for its price. I dont think their watch price are going too much. The aquaracer 500m is still consider very affordable while I think is massive upgrade from previous series.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Yep, the last time I looked, 5 years ago.


rosborn said:


> So, does that mean that Omega currently produces just under 600 different models of watches? , Just trying to understand your reply.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Seems to me that Tag sells a large group of watches in the mid price range. They are different from other brand names in that they have quartz models around $1000.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

The general public compares brands. WISs compare watches. Better to compare individual watches. That said:

I'd think the majority of the public would put Rolex at the top, Tag in the middle (whats Omega? Sounds Japanese) Invicta and other Shop NBC brands somewhat lower, Seiko a big step below that, and Casio / Citizen at the bottom with Timex. Micro brands, really exclusive Swiss brands, and true haute horology don't even register.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

Will_f said:


> The general public compares brands. WISs compare watches. Better to compare individual watches. That said:
> 
> I'd think the majority of the public would put Rolex at the top, Tag in the middle (whats Omega? Sounds Japanese) Invicta and other Shop NBC brands somewhat lower, Seiko a big step below that, and Casio / Citizen at the bottom with Timex. Micro brands, really exclusive Swiss brands, and true haute horology don't even register.


Can't tell if this is your opinion, or if this is your interpretation of the general publics thoughts... going to go with the latter. I find that among the general public/non watch enthusiasts, Citizen is seen as a decent watch brand. Omega also seems to be relatively well known (no one would mistake a name like that for japanese!).

Before I got into watches, I knew about Rolex and Omega... I had barely heard anything about TAG.

It does make me cringe, however, when someone buys an Invicta as a "high quality watch", or for that matter places it above Citizen and Seiko. I would rather own a Timex than an Invicta. At least a Timex is honest about what it is.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I know quality, fit and finish, etc. is pretty subjective, but in my experiences, I feel Omega and Breitling have nicer fit and finish and overall feel of quality. Comparing the Aquaracer 500M to the Seamaster 300M, I find the Seamaster an overall nicer watch but I really like the overall design of the AR 500M. I know the AR 500M is quite a bit cheaper, but to me the additional cost of the Seamaster is worth it. I owned my AR 500M for one day and flipped it. I think the main reason was the bracelet and clasp felt cheap to me for some reason. The Breitling and Omega bracelets I've owned have all felt awesome and smooth as butter on the wrist. 

I've never tried a Carrera or Grand Carrera and these have always been on my want to try list but for some reason I just can't get myself to pull the trigger on one.

Tag still makes darn fine watches and its impossible to classify them as a brand because they have watches that range from entry level luxury quartz to high end mechanicals. So I'd say Tag covers almost it all as far as the luxury watch market goes.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

RTea said:


> I think the main reason was the bracelet and clasp felt cheap to me for some reason. The Breitling and Omega bracelets I've owned have all felt awesome and smooth as butter on the wrist.


That's actually the same experience that I had. I was wearing my Longines Hydroconquest when I went to a TAG store to check out the aquaracer, and, while I liked the design of the watch, the bracelet felt very....sharp... and much less refined next to my Hydroconquest.

The bracelet on the Longines is close to, but a slight step behind the Omega Seamasters and the Breitlings, where the TAGs just felt severely lacking. I attribute this to a large chunk of what your are paying for a TAG going straight to advertising and the name.

I like TAG, and they make high quality timepieces, but I can never seem to get myself to buy one when its lined up next to a competing product.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> . Prices and re-sale value? Different story. With Omega being more expensive and having higher re-sale value. .


This guy is taking a huge loss on one of their most popular watches. Retail is $5500:

FLAWLESS AS NEW! PURCHASED NEW FROM AD SEPT. 2011. RECENT MODEL WITH GLOBE SYMBOL ON CASEBACK. ALL BOXES,PAPERS, LINKS. BASICALLY,BEEN SITTING IN A DRAW WITH NO WEAR TIME. MAKING ROOM IN MY COLLECTION. IF INTERESTED EMAIL ME AT [email protected] FOR PHOTOS. 3500.00 WITH SHIPPING INCLUDED TO U.S. ONLY.

Another example. This watch retails for $3800.

98% condition Bond Seamaster Coaxial with all boxes/papers from an AD (purchased in March 2012). I love the watch but the bracelet is too tight for my 8 inch wrist. $2775 all inclusive CONUS. Email me for pictures.Open to trade possibilities for other dive watches (IWC, RGM, etc...)

This watch retails for $4700:

Condition is 95-97%. Pretty much no wear at all. Keeping time within COSC specs.

Comes with box but no papers. 847xxxxx puts this PO with a manufacture date in 2010. It's a newer model with the larger serial number and the newer bluish-gray AR coating.

Comes on an Omega mesh bracelet with extension to fit larger wrists.

Pics are of actual watch taken today.

I'm asking $2500. This is inclusive of paypal fees and USPS express overnight/insured shipping.

These are basically brand new popular watches so I wouldnt say they hold great value.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

I suppose the view held by the casual observer would be based primarily on what they sell for, thus:
TAG Heuer is by and large cheaper than Omega but more expensive than Longines.

That has no bearing on any other actual measurable/imaginary qualities.
The fans of the more expensive brands will say that their preferred brand is worth it and that TAG Heuer are cheaper because they are deservedly cheaper.
The fans of the cheaper brands will say that TAG Heuer is overpriced and not worth it compared to their cheaper brand and will probably also say that theirs is better.

With regards to the perceived "quality" of bracelets, this is what I said elsewhere:



drunken monkey said:


> I've always found talk about the quality of bracelets to be somewhat amusing.
> To me, one bit of machined and laser etched metal is pretty much he same as another bit of machined and laser etched metal. The only differences between them will be the type of metal used and how they designed the part and etching but that is hardly a measure of "quality". In my mind, the old expandable Rolex bracelet that has links made of a hollow bent metal part with individual end plates that were accurately riveted into place is more of a "quality" item because of the work involved in making it compared to a modern single machined bit of metal.
> 
> Of course, that isn't to say that more parts=quality but it's more to do with the level of work involved to achieve the desired result.
> It's like Porsche and their allow wheels for the 993 turbo. Not content with making it out of an expensive light metal alloy, they devise a way to weld hollow halves of them using friction so that they can maximise the strength and reduce the weight of the wheel. No amount of fancy laser etching is going to make any other comparable solid alloy wheel higher quality than that hollow, friction welded one.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I've enjoyed reading the contributions to this thread. My intent was not to start a flame war or even dredge up past "politcal" divides. Rather, I really wanted an assessment of where TAG owners, those who have either owned some of the other watches I referred to, or those who have researched other brands and ended up purchasing a TAG thought about where TAG falls in the grand scheme of Swiss watches.

Regardless of the interesting side comments regarding bracelets [not you Wisconsin Proud or Drunken Monkey] (I wonder if the opinions of those folk would change all of a sudden if I put a Breitling or an Omega bracelet on a TAG watch and put it in the showcase?) I , personally, feel that TAG is better than Breitling, Omega and Rolex for the simple fact that none of those watch manufacturers make watches that I want to own. For what it's worth, I would never get hung up on a bracelet for the simple fact that that is the easiest part of a wristwatch to personalize. To be honest, I find it laughable that someone would "down grade" a TAG because of the bracelet.

What started out as a simple question posed by my wife, that I had no idea how to answer, turned into an informative discussion about various Swiss watch makers. In the end, if I could make an automotive comparison - we have Rolles Royces, Bentleys, Ferraris, Lamboiurghinis, Mercedes Benzes, Porsches, BMW and other high and higher end vehicles that I don't even know about. We also have lower end American cars like the Ford Focus, that will quite ably get you from point A to point B safe and sound and will provide you years of fine service. In my mind, I liken TAG to BMW of the watch world. My wife understood that analogy quite well.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

My (now) wife bought me a F1 as a graduation present. I love it. I have beat the hell out of it. Dropped a 65lb dumbbell on it. Keeps going. The rubber is rubbing off the watch. If i can get that replaced i will keep it for 20 more years...I love the Carrera day date. If I were to buy a chrono it would be that or the speed master. Likely the tag as I like the price and nostalgia.

Tag is great in my book.


----------



## BHL (Dec 26, 2010)

I own watches from both Omega and TAG Heuer and I'd give slight edge to Omega in terms of fit and finish, especially for the bracelet and clasp. My Omega Planet Ocean has by far the best bracelet and clasp on any watches I've tried on. It's design, fit and finish and engraving on the clasp is top notch. 
To answer OP's question I'd rank Omega little above TAG Heuer (not much experience with Breitling yet and Rolex... I don't own one but hae seen many worn by co-workers). However, I find the watches from two brands differ significantly in design and style...


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

The whole bracelet/quality thing really does amuse/bemuse me.
Ignoring that a lot of it really is down to simply their design, a lot of it is going to be down to personal preference and how that design fits on your wrist and thus, how it feels on your wrist.

Some have said that the Aquaracer bracelet felt sharp but well, the Aquaracer is designed to be a more angular watch so in my mind, that makes perfect sense.
If you take a look at the Link model , you'll see that last generation had rounded links but the new model, to go with the again, more angular/chiselled look, the links have lost that rounded edge look and gone for sharp edges. It is also thinner and thus lighter but neither of those things has anything to do with quality; it's just how much metal there is.
I see very little to do with quality there and all to do with design.

As I said, to me one bit of machined and laser etched metal is pretty much the same as any other, especially when you're talking about simple three part link (or five part Carrera/Speedmaster type for that matter) bracelets.

Granted that extra design features = more cost in execution but less design features doesn't make one design less of a quality product than another. In the Porsche 993 Turbo wheel example I gave; it'd be hard to argue that the friction welded alloy wheel is a high quality bit of design, engineering and product but at the same time, it was not as strong as a regular solid alloy wheel.
So which is the higher quality product?

Sometimes, I wonder if what people actually mean is that they think one thing is better designed than another when they say "quality".


----------



## sunspot2013 (Jun 23, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> The whole bracelet/quality thing really does amuse/bemuse me.
> Ignoring that a lot of it really is down to simply their design, a lot of it is going to be down to personal preference and how that design fits on your wrist and thus, how it feels on your wrist.
> 
> Some have said that the Aquaracer bracelet felt sharp but well, the Aquaracer is designed to be a more angular watch so in my mind, that makes perfect sense.
> ...


DM, I think your last sentence pretty well reflects most the of debates on "where does brand X stand in the pecking order." I always enjoy reading these threads (which come up on many of the popular sub forums on WUS) to see how passionately some people try to defend their brand of choice.

But if one were to look at purely quantitative measures to evaluate a watch, such as accuracy out of the box, warranty claims as a percentage of sales, failure rates on clasps, etc., I think we would see a huge flattening of the "Tiers." While differences in quantitative performance across watches may explain some of the variance in prices, no doubt the fact that the overwhelming majority of Swiss watches perform so close to each other on these dimensions means there is huge variance in prices yet to be explained. The huge variance in prices, in my view, reflects all those intangible aspects of a watch brand such as design philosophies (and the articulation of those philosophies embodied by brand ambassadors of other forms of marketing), value to consumers of other commercial endeavors (e.g., timekeeping of car races, Olympics), etc.. While the "value" of the intangible factors is purely subjective, meant to appeal to different segments of the market, it is these factors which seem to form the basis of most of the "analysis" offered up in these types of debates.

I have owned two Seamasters and a Speedmaster, but sold them all and stuck to TAG Heuers. It is not because the TAGs keep better time, or are better "quality," because in that regard I personally can't discren much of a difference between them (certainly not enough to justify differences in prices). For me, I like TAGs simply because I am a car guy and like the history of Heuer/TAG Heuer in motor racing. It is for this reason that my next watch will likely be another TAG than say, a PO.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

sunspot2013 said:


> DM, I think your last sentence pretty well reflects most the of debates on "where does brand X stand in the pecking order." I always enjoy reading these threads (which come up on many of the popular sub forums on WUS) to see how passionately some people try to defend their brand of choice.
> 
> But if one were to look at purely quantitative measures to evaluate a watch, such as accuracy out of the box, warranty claims as a percentage of sales, failure rates on clasps, etc., I think we would see a huge flattening of the "Tiers." While differences in quantitative performance across watches may explain some of the variance in prices, no doubt the fact that the overwhelming majority of Swiss watches perform so close to each other on these dimensions means there is huge variance in prices yet to be explained. The huge variance in prices, in my view, reflects all those intangible aspects of a watch brand such as design philosophies (and the articulation of those philosophies embodied by brand ambassadors of other forms of marketing), value to consumers of other commercial endeavors (e.g., timekeeping of car races, Olympics), etc.. While the "value" of the intangible factors is purely subjective, meant to appeal to different segments of the market, it is these factors which seem to form the basis of most of the "analysis" offered up in these types of debates.
> 
> I have owned two Seamasters and a Speedmaster, but sold them all and stuck to TAG Heuers. It is not because the TAGs keep better time, or are better "quality," because in that regard I personally can't discren much of a difference between them (certainly not enough to justify differences in prices). For me, I like TAGs simply because I am a car guy and like the history of Heuer/TAG Heuer in motor racing. It is for this reason that my next watch will likely be another TAG than say, a PO.


Without discounting the other contributions to this thread, this is probably the best response yet. Thank you, sunspot2013, for this very cogent contribution!


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

rosborn said:


> For what it's worth, I would never get hung up on a bracelet for the simple fact that that is the easiest part of a wristwatch to personalize. To be honest, I find it laughable that someone would "down grade" a TAG because of the bracelet.


When one is paying more than $1,000 USD (a good bit more, usually, for a TAG), it is ridiculous to not expect a good bracelet. A good aftermarket Nato strap is easy to find, and cheap, and acceptable, but to feel like I have to buy an aftermarket steel bracelet just to make the watch what it should be out of the box? That's not customization, that's a failed design on TAGs end. That's unacceptable for a watch in this price range.

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

seoulseeker said:


> When one is paying more than $1,000 USD (a good bit more, usually, for a TAG), it is ridiculous to not expect a good bracelet. A good aftermarket Nato strap is easy to find, and cheap, and acceptable, but to feel like I have to buy an aftermarket steel bracelet just to make the watch what it should be out of the box? That's not customization, that's a failed design on TAGs end. That's unacceptable for a watch in this price range.
> 
> Just my 2 cents..


The bracelet on my Aquaracer is fantastic! Obviously, there are more than a few people on this forum, and in the world in general, who feel that the bracelets that come on TAG watches are more than adequate.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Many in the know, years ago, knew they were getting a POC for a bracelet when they purchased their Rolex, that 
didn't stop them.


seoulseeker said:


> When one is paying more than $1,000 USD (a good bit more, usually, for a TAG), it is ridiculous to not expect a good bracelet. A good aftermarket Nato strap is easy to find, and cheap, and acceptable, but to feel like I have to buy an aftermarket steel bracelet just to make the watch what it should be out of the box? That's not customization, that's a failed design on TAGs end. That's unacceptable for a watch in this price range.
> 
> Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

rosborn said:


> ...I liken TAG to BMW of the watch world. My wife understood that analogy quite well.


I used to collect vintage BMWs (still have an '88 L6). Now I collect vintage Heuers. So I can't disagree with the analogy.

But I will say, watches are one heck of a lot cheaper!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

seoulseeker said:


> That's actually the same experience that I had. I was wearing my Longines Hydroconquest when I went to a TAG store to check out the aquaracer, and, while I liked the design of the watch, the bracelet felt very....sharp... and much less refined next to my Hydroconquest.


I can't recall anyone having ever mentioned that the bracelet in any Aquaracer squeaked.
You on the other hand, have said you had to apply some oil to reduce/prevent it.

In case you weren't aware, squeaking between metal parts indicates rubbing/friction/wearing where there otherwise shouldn't be. If it was a case of the part simply be being new and thus tight, you wouldn't really get squeaking. Squeaking indicates stress in the part/joint and suggests that your bracelet isn't as good as you think it is.

On the other hand, I've had this from new.
Bracelet contains over 200 parts.
It was a little stiff to begin with but it didn't and still doesn't make a sound. There is also still very little play between the link parts and while there have been reports of fragility because of its overly intricate design, it is still the first and only bracelet I've had on it.










Of course; that's not an Aquaracer and it was the top model line of the TAG Heuer range so not exactly a fair comparison or example of a well execution of a complex design.


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

The bracelet on my 500m is perfect. I honestly have no clue what the complaints about the bracelet are. Too "sharp"? Really?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

badams118 said:


> The bracelet on my 500m is perfect. I honestly have no clue what the complaints about the bracelet are. Too "sharp"? Really?


The bracelet on mine is perfect too. Perhaps we are not as delicate as those complaining?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> These are basically brand new popular watches so I wouldn't say they hold great value.


I didn't say great value. I said higher re-sale value than an average TAG Heuer. There's a pawn shop in the next neighborhood over from mine. Owner has had a couple of different Aquaracers in the front window for months now. Each month he keeps pricing them lower and lower, still no takers. The prices are nearly close to half of what those models retail for brand new. As far as I can see, they're in fine condition.

A loss of $2,000 on a $5500 watch certainly sounds bad. Compared to what that pawn shop owner is now asking for those Aquaracers, $2,000 doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

On the bracelet subject, my AR 500M bracelet squeaked and for some reason felt tinny to me. My Seamaster and Speedmaster bracelets feel more substantial and for some reason, better finished and smoother. It is hard to explain but it is just my person opinion/feeling on the subject and I don't mean to put down the AR 500M's bracelet. My AR 500M just felt at or below the quality of some of the sub $1,000 micro dive watch brand bracelets and when spending twice as much as that on a watch with the same movement, I would hope at least the bracelet is a little better especially since it is what keeps the watch on your wrist and touches the majority of your wrist. I am a big bracelet fan and really need a nice comfortable one to be happy when wearing a watch so that is my take.

In regards to reselling prices, I think % of MSRP wise, TAG and Omega are somewhat close but I'd give the nod to Omega in terms of resale value. For example, I've seen people listing their Seamaster 300M's bought in 2008-2011 for $2,000+. Current MSRP may be $3,100 or so but back in 2010, it was closer to $2,800 or thereabouts and even cheaper in previous years and you could easily get a 20-30% discount on top of that. Used Omega PO's are selling for more now than when they were originally purchased brand new in 2007-2009 and I remember when Speedmaster Professionals could be bought brand spankin' new for $2000-$2,300 and I haven't been around these forums for that long. Omega is simply trying to move upmarket and have been raising prices like crazy. They used to be an incredible deal but now they're shooting for Rolex territory so they are not quite the bang for your buck luxury watchmaker they once were. Their new stuff is still fantastic, albeit pricey.

This discussion has been great so far and I like to see everyone's personal views. I'm not putting down TAG at all, but in my experiences, they just don't wow me and I can't really figure out why. After going through 55+ watches over the past few years from all different brands (major and micro), I dig my Omegas and Seikos the most and keep coming back to them. Breitling is a hit or miss for me since a lot of their designs are a bit gaudy for my taste but they make one darn fine watch and they make sure you're paying for it.


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

rosborn said:


> I've enjoyed reading the contributions to this thread. My intent was not to start a flame war or even dredge up past "politcal" divides. Rather, I really wanted an assessment of where TAG owners, those who have either owned some of the other watches I referred to, or those who have researched other brands and ended up purchasing a TAG thought about where TAG falls in the grand scheme of Swiss watches.
> 
> Regardless of the interesting side comments regarding bracelets [not you Wisconsin Proud or Drunken Monkey] (I wonder if the opinions of those folk would change all of a sudden if I put a Breitling or an Omega bracelet on a TAG watch and put it in the showcase?) I , personally, feel that TAG is better than Breitling, Omega and Rolex for the simple fact that none of those watch manufacturers make watches that I want to own. For what it's worth, I would never get hung up on a bracelet for the simple fact that that is the easiest part of a wristwatch to personalize. To be honest, I find it laughable that someone would "down grade" a TAG because of the bracelet.
> 
> What started out as a simple question posed by my wife, that I had no idea how to answer, turned into an informative discussion about various Swiss watch makers. In the end, if I could make an automotive comparison - we have Rolles Royces, Bentleys, Ferraris, Lamboiurghinis, Mercedes Benzes, Porsches, BMW and other high and higher end vehicles that I don't even know about. We also have lower end American cars like the Ford Focus, that will quite ably get you from point A to point B safe and sound and will provide you years of fine service. *In my mind, I liken TAG to BMW of the watch world*. My wife understood that analogy quite well.


I saw this thread when you first posted it, and that's the analogy that I immediately thought of as being the easiest way to explain it.

I think most would see Tag as the BMW/Audi of the watch world. Definitely a very nice, high quality, luxury product, but not quite on the same level of the ultra expensive brands. People who swear by the ultra luxury brands look at the "lessor" brands as being cheap, and find odd things to nit pick. The reality is that the quality probably isn't really that far off. The fit and finish of a Rolex may be superior to a Tag, but it should be for how much more it costs. Then you get into the fact that what you say you're paying for is build quality, but what it really comes down to is name recognition. For example, say a moon roof costs $600 on a Ford Focus, is that same option really worth $2000 on a Mercedes?

A moon roof is a moon roof, and a bracelet is a bracelet. After a certain point you stop paying for quality and start paying for nothing but the brand name, unless it's made of gold or has diamonds in it. Even then though, you're paying for precious commodities not quality.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

drunken monkey said:


> I can't recall anyone having ever mentioned that the bracelet in any Aquaracer squeaked.
> You on the other hand, have said you had to apply some oil to reduce/prevent it.


Come now, did I strike a chord? I'm assuming so, since you seem to have looked through my posting history for something to pick at. I didn't mean to in either way, I am just stating my opinions and observations. You will notice that another poster here had a Aquaracer 500M that had a "squeaky" bracelet. Some will squeak, some won't - a squeaky bracelet is an easy fix - a dab of oil and you're set for years. A bracelet that I can't get myself to enjoy or feels cheaply built is much harder.

I don't intend to start a flame war here, so I will just restate what another poster said, as I think he sums up my sentiment rather well: _"On the bracelet subject, my AR 500M bracelet squeaked and for some reason felt tinny to me. My Seamaster and Speedmaster bracelets feel more substantial and for some reason, better finished and smoother. It is hard to explain but it is just my person opinion/feeling on the subject and I don't mean to put down the AR 500M's bracelet. My AR 500M just felt at or below the quality of some of the sub $1,000 micro dive watch brand bracelets and when spending twice as much as that on a watch with the same movement, I would hope at least the bracelet is a little better especially since it is what keeps the watch on your wrist and touches the majority of your wrist. I am a big bracelet fan and really need a nice comfortable one to be happy when wearing a watch so that is my take."

_To me, a squeaky bracelet means nothing as it is a 10 second fix - whereas with the AR that I handled I would feel obliged to buy an aftermarket bracelet.

_"__I'm not putting down TAG at all, but in my experiences, they just don't wow me and I can't really figure out why."
_
**That said, the Aquaracer 500M that I held at the AD had a different bracelet than the watch you pictured. The one in your picture looks more appealing to me, and quite alot better finished. The following is a picture of the bracelet on the one I handled, it looks much less refined, angular, and "sharp", although I suppose that may be what some people desire. The AR is also a very angular watch, so I suppose it fits the theme. However, TAG just isnt the watchmaker for _me_:

EDIT: I seem to have derailed this thread, so I will show myself to the door. Good debating with you all.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

rosborn said:


> I, personally, feel that TAG is better than Breitling, Omega and Rolex for the simple fact that none of those watch manufacturers make watches that I want to own.


This.

It's been refreshing to read a thread that honestly addresses why people like one brand vs. another. I totally agree with your thought process above.

I'll probably never own any watch considered "the best" in any way, shape or form. And I couldn't care less. I buy watches that I like. My two TAG Heuers are F1 Chronos, which are likely not the greatest value in watches today. Quartz movement, average build quality - you can get a lot more of a watch for the money you pay, new or used. But so what? I like them and it's my money. Bottom line, know what you're buying, but wear what you like.


----------



## Rachdanon (Jan 30, 2012)

Firstly, what would have been an unenjoyable flame war thread turned out to be a really enjoyable read for me. In large part thanks to very level headed logical discussions. I didn't see much "Omega hands down!", "Rolex, Omega, Tag . . single-sentence responses to tier the brands without reason. This reinforces my liking for the Tag community, the maturity, non-fanboyism etc. 

I agree fully with Drunken Monkey on the bracelet comments. Whether 904 or 316 steel, a S/s bracelet is a s/s bracelet, it's hair splitting and pure perception differences when watch bracelets between the brands are tiered for quality.

I will say this though, my wife's Omega Seamaster bracelet has links that are more oval / globular shaped. Compared to my Carrera bracelet which has a more flushed look, the Omega looks tougher and more substantial giving a 'perception' of better 'quality' in my eyes. I think I like that 'look' of the Omega bracelet more than the Tag, and so does my wife. Here's the irony, just a few days after buying the Seamaster, my wife who was paranoid about scratching it , accidentally slid the flat of the buckle against the flat back of an IPad while cleaning it. We all know how smooth the iPad's back is and that it's made of Aluminium which is softer than Steel. End of that round, IPad 1 - Seamaster 0. iPad had nothing, Seamaster had a rather nasty scratch. A scratch which the service counter at Omega also agreed was pretty bad when I sent it in for running 8 sec slow per day. It still baffles me how the buckle could have gotten scratched.


----------



## Vaxe (Jan 16, 2011)

It's more about the watch than the brand.
An El Primero TAG Heuer can be more desirable than a modern non-COSC ETA Omega. On the other hand, an ETA 2895 Seamaster beats a TAG Heuer Aquaracer (IMHO).


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Eeeb said:


> TAGHeuer has a much broader product line than Bright-Ling or Omeeeeeeega. Depends on what you are comparing...


Everytime I feel down, I read a post from Eeeb out loud. I just LOVE the way he says "Omega"   

On topic:
I consider TAG Heuer to be a luxury brand, placed below Breitling and just below Omega but well above Longines / Oris / Tissot.
Surely, my $ 600 Breil Milano keeps better time than both my + $ 3000 TAG autos but hey, it's a quartz ;-)

About the bracelet: I own an Aquaracer 500M and the bracelet is indeed sharp (at the edges). I don't mind as it is a matter of design,
the sharp edges on the bracelet match the case and bezel. Putting a NATO strap on it would be spoiling the design IMHO.
My other TAG Heuer is the Link Calibre 16 "model 2008-2011". I have yet to own a more comfortable bracelet. In my opinion it weighs,
feels, looks and fits like a bracelet should: perfectly!

I guess it's all a matter of taste, preference and budget. I also like Rolex, but I refuse to pay $ 7000 for a Submariner.
Instead, I bought 2 TAGs. Not because I can't afford a Rolex. I just happen to like TAG Heuer more.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

seoulseeker said:


> Come now, did I strike a chord? I'm assuming so, since you seem to have looked through my posting history for something to pick at. I didn't mean to in either way, I am just stating my opinions and observations. You will notice that another poster here had a Aquaracer 500M that had a "squeaky" bracelet. Some will squeak, some won't - a squeaky bracelet is an easy fix - a dab of oil and you're set for years. A bracelet that I can't get myself to enjoy or feels cheaply built is much harder.


Chord?
Sort of but it's nothing to do with it being a TAG Heuer being discussed. As you may nor may not have noted, I quoted myself earlier and that post I made in the Omega forum when someone was discussing how an Omega bracelet "felt" (that magical word again that somehow no one has yet to demonstrably illustrate what they mean) better than an IWC bracelet. You could assume it was me holding a position that Omega wasn't as good as people think but nope, that's not it either.

Quite simply, I can't stand bull-crap.

If you can demonstrate how the TAG Heuer Bracelet (or any other solid link bracelet) is qualitatively worse than any other bracelet fine but y'know what, no one can and it all boils down to that magic undefinable "feeeeeeeeel". Anyone can simply say that x feels like it is better quality than y but because feel is un-measurable, they can get away without having to demonstrate it.
As I said, I can't stand bull and that is what "feel" is.

Don't understand what I mean?
Here.
I will make a statement.
The bracelet on the Longines Hydroconquest is actually the cheaper bracelet. This is because it a simple two piece that doesn't taper as it nears the buckle. In that respect, they only have to manufacture two different pieces to construct all of the bracelet. On the other hand, the three part link and the taper of the TAG Heuer bracelet means that for each bracelet, there are several different unique pieces that goes into its construction. This means that by virtue of its design and construction, it is going to cost more to make the Aquaracer bracelet than the Hydroconquest bracelet. However, I can't stand the stamped metal clasp (oooh, this could explain the tinny sound as these always rattle no matter how well made) they used on the older Aquaracer models and much prefer the soild nested folding clasp as found on the Hydroconquest. Not sure if they've changed it on the later ones though. The double push-button clasp is a more modern/up to date application on the Aquaracer compared to the double-clasp on the Hydroconquest although people have questioned its security compared to the double-clasp so whether its "better" is up for discussion.

Also on the Hydroconquest bracelet, on the larger link they have this silly little polished bar section that is just that; a polished section. There is no definition between it and the brushed surface. Other watch makers that have done a similar thing would have delineated it by adding a groove there (i.e compare the end link of the Aquaracer and the Hydroconquest) but nope, it looks like Longines took the cheaper option and just left it. Of course, as you say, your watch is the cheaper watch and those two things (less bracelet parts and unseperated polished section) illustrate where Longines have made it cheaper.

There, I made an assertion and explained how I come to my assertion.

You mention the sharp edges; does bevelling all of the edges suddenly make it a higher quality bracelet?
It remains the same solid 3 piece link bracelet, made of the same metal (which is the same as other brands metal and so shouldn't sound any different. Incidentally, I don't understand the "tinny" comment because of this - "tinny" like how a hollow link Sub bracelet sounds? If that extra edge makes it a higher quality bracelet then it is simply as I was saying in the first place; it isn't actually a _quality_ issue here but a _design_ issue and your and others' use of "quality" is i error.

Going back to the squeak.
Oiling it lubricates the part squeaking but it doesn't actually "fix" the core problem. That's why once the lubrication fails, the squeak usually returns. In the case of a squeaky bracelet, I would say the best thing is to let it squeak because then, it'll probably wear out where the friction is until it doesn't squeak. I still stand by my initial statement that a squeaky bracelet indicates a poorly fitted example, no matter who makes it. If RTea's squeaked, then that was a badly constructed one, just as yours was.

Also, because you seemed to have missed it, that posted image wasn't a Aquaracer bracelet. As I said in the post, it's from my 1997 6000 series watch.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, I must _have _struck a chord. For the record, I have other watch bracelets that squeak, and I have only oiled them once in three years, and it has never come back. A squeaky bracelet is quite simply a non-problem as far as I am concerned.

And I did notice that it wasn't an AR that you posted - I simply said "the watch you posted" not the "AR you posted" - or was I not allowed to reference it at all? In which case, why did you post it?

"_However, I can't stand the stamped metal clasp" -_ The AR that I viewed in the store had exactly this.

I stated once already that it is _personal preference. _With my 5.2 inch wrist, I feel that the non-tapering bracelet feels pretty darn stable while wearing. I like that - it's something I haven't found with many other watches. What does bug me, however, is when a company makes a bracelet like the ARs that _could _be nice, but they don't bother to finish it like they should and round the corners up. Again, personal preference - some people like the angles, I don't.

You're getting quite nasty about this. I never intended it to be a Longines vs TAG debate, I just was comparing what I had on hand to what I experienced from TAG. If a company can create a smooth, heavy, quality feeling bracelet for less "cost" from materials and design, why not? The way you state it, you aren't even confident with the ability of the TAG bracelet's clasp to stay together. I could make a poorly designed bracelet out of solid gold, where all of the links are different sizes, but just because it costs more to make does not inherently mean that it is better. (I am not implying with this that all tapering bracelets are bad, but just arguing that not all bracelets are good just because they taper.)

Go with whatever floats your boat, but letting people rile you up this much over the internet for simply arguing a differing opinion is a pretty bad habit. We all have different taste in watches, I can't get enough of the Hydroconquest, and the AR just isn't for me. For you, it is clearly the opposite. I've no problem with that, but I do realize now that it was probably folly to argue against TAG in the TAG forum.

Good day.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

I wasn't making it a TAG Heuer vs Longines thing.

I was explaining how I can make a statement and then back up my statement using things that are observable and measurable. My use of the Hydroconquest is because it is the watch you have that you can look at yourself to see what I am talking about. I speak purely on terms of how a thing is made and how that relates to its cost. It is also specifically cost that I was talking about, not some mythical "feel" that anyone can say about anything without any sort of reinforcement. It's not even anything to do with which is better/worse; it was just an example of a statement that can be explained compared to one that cannot.

For example, I can say that every single Breitling I've handled on a bracelet felt cheap compared to every single Omega I've played with.
There is nothing anyone can say to counter that because there is no substance to the statement.

I'm sorry but where am I getting nasty?
If you take my posting of a rather long bit of text as being nasty then please excuse me for wanting to make myself be understood.

Going back to the design of the Aquaracer's bracelet.
As you now say, the sharp edges on the bracelet is part of the design. It is not a case of TAG Heuer not bothering to finish the edges; they are meant to be that way, just like the way the watch case has sharp edges.
It isn't anything to do with "quality".
Does the outer part of the links not being bevelled somehow discount for the fact that the centre sections are all polished and have all edges bevelled and polished? If quality is measured by amount of work then those centre sections alone have more quality already than the one on the Hydroconquest.

Also, I have no issue with the use of a push-button clasp. In fact, if you're interested, I first came across mention of concerns over the push button clasps on the Omega forums. I recall something about some early clasps opening when only one of the pushers was hit.

Again, I am not riled up, or in any way angry or whatever. If that is how you see it then fine, so be it but I think perhaps that says a little more about you than it does about me. As far as I can see, you still haven't demonstrated how the Aquaracer bracelet is of a lower quality than your Hydroconquest bracelet, instead you mention three times what you think my state of mind is, as if that has any bearing on the discussion.
And since when was this an _argument_? All I've been doing since I provided a counterpoint to one of your statements, is provide explanation of my position. Isn't that how discussions go? Point -Counterpoint.

For the record, I don't even like the Aquaracer and I can point out the things I don't like about it but that isn't what is being discussed.
I am talking purely about what people, you in this case, attribute to being an indicator of "quality". It isn't your choice of subject that I am discussing, more the use of "feeling" especially when equated to the other mythical "quality". The continued use of the Aquaracer vs Hydroconquest is because those are the two watches you talk about; it is incidental.

Edit:
interestingly enough, it looks like TAG Heuer agree with you on the sharp edges not being comfortable. From what I can see, the new models shown at Basel have them bevelled and polished.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

Points and counterpoints can be exchanged, but tone matters as much as the chosen words. The tone of your writing seemed to me to change over the course of the thread become increasingly.... flustered... almost like you had gone on the offensive, which is where I inferred that you were angry. Apologies if I was wrong, but it's what I had been able to gleam.

The point was that this thread is supposed to be about TAG and the rest of the watch world, and not a discussion between two specific models, much less about their respective bracelets. We both seem to have driven it that direction, mostly me, so I will make no more comments on the bracelets.

As a fan of dive watches though, I am glad to hear that TAG has changed the design at Basel - I can't wait to see one in person. Maybe my opinions will be changed.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Where possibly I try to keep sentences short. However, I have been told before that this can be taken as to appear to me being curt but I assure you it is purely for the sake of brevity and an attempt to keep things as clear and as simple as possible; knowing that not every one on the forums is a native English speaker.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry for the misunderstandings then - You seem very passionate about watches, and after all, that's what we're all here for. Hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

seoulseeker said:


> Can't tell if this is your opinion, or if this is your interpretation of the general publics thoughts... going to go with the latter. I find that among the general public/non watch enthusiasts, Citizen is seen as a decent watch brand. Omega also seems to be relatively well known (no one would mistake a name like that for japanese!).
> 
> Before I got into watches, I knew about Rolex and Omega... I had barely heard anything about TAG.
> 
> It does make me cringe, however, when someone buys an Invicta as a "high quality watch", or for that matter places it above Citizen and Seiko. I would rather own a Timex than an Invicta. At least a Timex is honest about what it is.


I was speaking a little tongue in cheek, but at least in my part of the world (a vast, vast wasteland of watch ignorance and disinterest), the ranking I posted isn't way off. The only Omega dealer in the state is located in the cruise ship tourist area of the capital (hundreds of roadless miles from most of the rest of the state). Citizens are hard to find and Casio dominates the Walmart displays. You can buy Rolex and Tissot at the local Ben Bridges, a few mid tier Swiss and Japanese watches at the lower end jewelry stores, and Tag / Invicta / Tommy Bahamas / Seikos at the local Costco. Last but not least, the local Nordstrom has the usual fashion watches.


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

Will_f said:


> I was speaking a little tongue in cheek, but at least in my part of the world (a vast, vast wasteland of watch ignorance and disinterest), the ranking I posted isn't way off. The only Omega dealer in the state is located in the cruise ship tourist area of the capital (hundreds of roadless miles from most of the rest of the state). Citizens are hard to find and Casio dominates the Walmart displays. You can buy Rolex and Tissot at the local Ben Bridges, a few mid tier Swiss and Japanese watches at the lower end jewelry stores, and Tag / Invicta / Tommy Bahamas / Seikos at the local Costco. Last but not least, the local Nordstrom has the usual fashion watches.


You have Nordstrom's in Alaska!?! I thought you only bartered whale blubber, and walrus meet for goods up there.

Seriously though, I would love to see Alaska. I want to take a cruise there someday soon.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I learned a lot during the process of this thread developing. My analogy comparing TAGs to BMWs, as others have agreed, was pretty apt - if I do say so myself. ;-) Watch fans, like fans and devotees of other things (certain cars, cameras, cell phones, etc), have a passion for what they like and you're not going to convince them otherwise. I'm a Nikon and Blackberry guy. One of my good friends is a Canon and iPhone guy. Believe it or not, we're still friends.

Here's what was confirmed for me - most of this comes down to personal choice. I'm not that impressed with any supposed ranking of Swiss watches beause I really don't have the foggiest idea what the ranking could be based on. Oh, I get the superiority of the rare, truly hand made watch. But ranking the rest because some writer said so or because the brand name is more recognized? Nah. That's solely opinion and that means nothing to me.

Thanks guys, for helping me to see the folly of my question.


----------



## pcanezo (Jan 18, 2012)

I think that that Tag Heuer's reputation is held back by some of their lower end pieces. The F1 is a great watch and durable for its purposes, but it doesn't have the finish of a quartz Seamaster. Even with the Aquaracer, when comparing it to other divers, you feel its a little bit lacking. Now, with the Carrera/Grand Carrera/Monaco lines, it compares well with the mid-high Swiss Luxury timepieces. I think that if Tag can really build on their motorsport history, then it would be able to move up into Brietling/IWC territory for people who like to associate watches with lifestyle.


----------



## Tallboyr (Mar 30, 2012)

saw all the long responses. Tag is considered by many as an LVMH company which stands only for the name and not for horology. I would say Heuer is completely different though.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

Tallboyr said:


> saw all the long responses. Tag is considered by many as an LVMH company which stands only for the name and not for horology. I would say Heuer is completely different though.


That would just be debating semantics.. TAG is the simplest way to refer to the current brand and selection of watches it offers.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Tallboyr said:


> saw all the long responses. Tag is considered by many as an LVMH company which stands only for the name and not for horology. I would say Heuer is completely different though.


I see no supporting evidence for the above claim. TAGHeuer has been far more innovative in movement creation than almost all of its rivals.

And it is one of the few good brands that actually has a good entry level... F1s ROCK!!


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> I see no supporting evidence for the above claim. TAGHeuer has been far more innovative in movement creation than almost all of its rivals.
> 
> And it is one of the few good brands that actually has a good entry level... F1s ROCK!!


The more time you spend on the internet in forums, the more you learn that people usually never have support for any of their claims, and the more depressed you get about the state of humanity.


----------



## Rachdanon (Jan 30, 2012)

pcanezo said:


> I think that that Tag Heuer's reputation is held back by some of their lower end pieces. The F1 is a great watch and durable for its purposes, but it doesn't have the finish of a quartz Seamaster. Even with the Aquaracer, when comparing it to other divers, you feel its a little bit lacking. Now, with the Carrera/Grand Carrera/Monaco lines, it compares well with the mid-high Swiss Luxury timepieces. I think that if Tag can really build on their motorsport history, then it would be able to move up into Brietling/IWC territory for people who like to associate watches with lifestyle.


My personal findings agree with your point "Tag Heuer's reputation is held back by some of their lower end pieces" but only on the F1. Those times I read about someone thinking poorly about Tag or when someone says he's 'moving on' from Tag to a supposedly higher brand, I checked and lo and behold, he was speaking from the experience of owning an F1. I therefore do see the logic in the recent improvements IMO to the 2012 F1s.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Rachdanon said:


> My personal findings agree with your point "Tag Heuer's reputation is held back by some of their lower end pieces" but only on the F1. Those times I read about someone thinking poorly about Tag or when someone says he's 'moving on' from Tag to a supposedly higher brand, I checked and lo and behold, he was speaking from the experience of owning an F1. I therefore do see the logic in the recent improvements IMO to the 2012 F1s.


the inverse is also true, the ones that defend TAG Heuer's products usually have the more expensive ones on their shelves.


----------



## Haynes07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rachdanon said:


> I therefore do see the logic in the recent improvements IMO to the 2012 F1s.


The new F1's are HOTT. They some even have the classic color shield. The bezels are trimmed and it looks less like a toy. From what I see they now start at 1300.00. The value is ok it looks far better than what you used to get for 950.00. It is only 350 more in price now but looks like a 750 dollar improvement. Tag has become very clever. I think the brand really started making moves around 06


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Protest said:


> You have Nordstrom's in Alaska!?! I thought you only bartered whale blubber, and walrus meet for goods up there.
> 
> Seriously though, I would love to see Alaska. I want to take a cruise there someday soon.


The Japanese are eating all the whales and global warming is doing in the Walruses, so we hunt at Norstroms now. Nothing quite so satisfying as taking down a trophy sized matron in the perfume aisle.


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

TAG offers a purchaser an affordable choice to enter the luxury watch market. That's not to say that it is in the same Tier as Rolex, but do believe that certain models in the TAG line-up are comprable, if not better than, certain models offered by Omega and Breitling.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Split Second said:


> TAG offers a purchaser an affordable choice to enter the luxury watch market. That's not to say that it is in the same Tier as Rolex, but do believe that certain models in the TAG line-up are comprable, if not better than, certain models offered by Omega and Breitling.


Exactly!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Y'know, even though regular 3 hand watches aren't really in the _Heuer_ tradition, it seems a bit of a shame that _TAG Heuer_ doesn't have an in-house _manufacture_ one in their line up, especially seeing as how many 3 hand watches they must sell.
I mean, from developing escapements to new winding systems it seems clear to me that they have all of the knowledge, skill and capability required to do so and with the new factories, the means.

As I have no doubt made it clear, I am more of a Heuer chronograph traditionalist but TAG Heuer entered the game with diving watches (admittedly itself a very late in life Heuer product in the 844 models) so it makes sense to me for them to make a push into creating a premium in-house _manufacture_ dive watch too.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

+1 when people talk about brands and quality I always point that out. It's about certain models and not the overall brand. Most brands have some good values and not so good values their lineup.



Vaxe said:


> It's more about the watch than the brand.
> An El Primero TAG Heuer can be more desirable than a modern non-COSC ETA Omega. On the other hand, an ETA 2895 Seamaster beats a TAG Heuer Aquaracer (IMHO).


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

Fun question. Considering price and availability, my tiers would look something like this:

Rolex, Breitling, Panerai
Omega, Bell & Ross
Tag Heuer
Longines, Oris, Movado
Hamilton, Victorinox

To me, Tag represents a luxury timepiece that a middle-class person can aspire to and save for and buy new without breaking the bank. I think that used to be true of Rolex, but Rolex has consciously moved away from that. Omega seems to be trying to get away from that, too.


----------



## Rachdanon (Jan 30, 2012)

Blue Lantern said:


> Fun question. Considering price and availability, my tiers would look something like this:
> 
> Rolex, Breitling, Panerai
> Omega, Bell & Ross
> ...


Price wise I guess that tiering is right in terms of the bulk of models that are sold by each brand. I can't deny that what you said about how 'Tag represents a luxury timepiece that a middle-class person can aspire to and save for and buy new without breaking the bank' applied to me. However comparing Omega and Tag, personally I just have a greater respect for the brand Tag i think in large due to their unique designs, attention to detail/proportions etc while Omega, to me at least, has dolled up 'prettier' divers (think Seamaster) compared to the no nonsense look Rolex divers (think Sub, deepsea) have. Omega has to come out of Rolex's shadow IMO, especially in regard to the divers where the main competition is...I know this is only perception but it's that that drives my buying decisions. Please don't crucify me fellow Omega friends....Remember "fun question"!:roll:


----------



## Tallboyr (Mar 30, 2012)

Protest said:


> The more time you spend on the internet in forums, the more you learn that people usually never have support for any of their claims, and the more depressed you get about the state of humanity.


By the way, i must also say that the whole watch world runs on personal preferences and preferences. To each their own.

Oops i will not have any way to prove that. Well :-d


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

Tallboyr said:


> By the way, i must also say that the whole watch world runs on personal preferences and preferences. To each their own.
> 
> Oops i will not have any way to prove that. Well :-d


Haha well yes that's definitely true. I was speaking more towards people that try to pass their personal preferences off as being right, or a fact. That's where you run into the problem of having to actually provide some type of proof for what you're claiming.

Saying I *like* X better than Y is different than saying X *is* better than Y, and then sort of scoffing at people who think otherwise...I encounter that often in the other, much more argumentative, non-watch related forum I post in.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Blue Lantern said:


> To me, Tag represents a luxury timepiece that a middle-class person can aspire to and save for and buy new without breaking the bank. I think that used to be true of Rolex, but Rolex has consciously moved away from that. Omega seems to be trying to get away from that, too.


That's exactly what Rolex used to be, until the 1980s when the company decided to start trading on past achievements and their reputation. Despite still offering the same models in tweaked form, Rolex is a completely different company from what it once was.


----------



## MCAT (Mar 9, 2012)

I think it depends on the model. An Aquaracer is no Seamaster, but a Grand Carrera can compete with a Speedmaster. TAG has higher end pieces that are capable of competing with other big names like Omega and Breitling, however they also offer entry level pieces at a decent price.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Delete please


----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

1ish (I don't count the brands I can't afford ) Patek, Vacheron, JLC
2ish Omega, Breitling, Rolex, IWC
3ish Ebel, Eteran, Tag, Grand Seiko (stuck in the middle of 2ish and 3ish If GS was more available in my area I might bump it to 2ish), Tudor,
4ish Seiko, Oris, 
5ish Invicta, Timex, Casio etc

Again this is purely a personal thing, everyone has their own type of ladder, when I look to buy a watch I go for more if I like it and if the price is worth it in my eye. Every ladder is sorta biased to what the buyer thinks is "good" 

Hope that helped


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

ii8173888 said:


> 1ish (I don't count the brands I can't afford ) Patek, Vacheron, JLC
> 2ish Omega, Breitling, Rolex, IWC
> 3ish Ebel, Eteran, Tag, Grand Seiko (stuck in the middle of 2ish and 3ish If GS was more available in my area I might bump it to 2ish), Tudor,
> 4ish Seiko, Oris,
> ...


This looks like a pretty accurate hierarcy list. Obviously everyone would have some disagreements here and there.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

ii8173888 said:


> Again this is purely a personal thing, everyone has their own type of ladder


I think each type of watch has it's own "ladder".
For example, in terms of motorsport and F1 chronographs, it's pretty much Heuer/TAG Heuer by itself and then the rest.

The diving watch scale is not going to be the same and then the dress watch scale is also going to be different again.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

MCAT said:


> I think it depends on the model. An Aquaracer is no Seamaster, but a Grand Carrera can compete with a Speedmaster. TAG has higher end pieces that are capable of competing with other big names like Omega and Breitling, however they also offer entry level pieces at a decent price.


To be honest, the Seamaster, for me, is no Aqyaracer. I personally like the looks of the Aquaracer over the Seamaster, But that's just me.


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

I love pissing contests and e-peen-girth comparisons.

This is the never-ending circular discussion that occurs not just in the watch world but will also occur in the car world

Where does Lexus sit in the luxury car market? Do they stack up with Audi, Mercedes Benz or BMW?

In essence they perform the same thing, they just have a different brand on them and they look slightly different.

I own a TAG Heuer and a JLC. Both watches are wonderful timepieces and accurately tell me what time of the day it is. I'd argue that they are both perfectly fitted and finished (highly subjective term) to the best of standards. The metal on the cases are both supremely polished. The sapphire on both sides are immaculate. The bracelets are built perfectly and each has designs the other doesn't have.

They're both excellent watches and both have reasons why I bought them.

This rating and ranking stuff is BS. There'd be no way I would buy a Breitling. I really dislike their designs. IWC, Panierai, Rolex and Omega have design aspects in their watches that detracts. Patek designs has me feeling it's a Chery being sold for the price of a Bentley.

Don't fall into the e-peen comparisons. If you like the design of the watch, don't buy anything else.


----------



## telackey (Mar 6, 2011)

ii8173888 said:


> 2ish Omega, Breitling, Rolex, IWC...


Sounds fun, I'll take a stab. I'll limit it to a max of two brands per tier and ten tiers.

0. Dufour, Voutilainen
1. Patek
2. AP, Vacheron Constantin
3. FP Journe, Breguet
4. Glashutte Original, JLC
5. Zenith
6. Grand Seiko
7. Rolex, Omega
8. Breitling
9. Hamilton, TAG

There is a lot of fuzziness and overlap on the margins, particularly on the high end. A JLC Duometre easily eclipses a VC Overseas; a Breguet Hora Mundi is every bit the equal of any Patek dual timezone and then some, etc.

Below Hamilton and TAG, there are some really cool watches and brands (Orient, Seiko, etc.), but I think they pretty much establish the starting point of true luxury watches.


----------



## NH102.22 (Nov 10, 2011)

Somewhere near the bottom.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

NH102.22 said:


> Somewhere near the bottom.


Like Fossil and Timex and Chinese no-names? Oh well... your opinion is your opinion.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

You ever wish that you haden't askred/posted a question? This one just keeps coming back to bite me in the rear end.


----------



## Bukusuma (May 20, 2012)

Not meaning to threw in a spanner in the works... but where would Fortis fit in the ladder?


----------



## nightwalker (Aug 20, 2011)

Bukusuma said:


> Not meaning to threw in a spanner in the works... but where would Fortis fit in the ladder?


The tier system is clearly based on relative prices. Fortis is therefore above Sinn but below Kobold.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

People that say TAG HEUER is at the bottom tiers, or a fashion brand, are the same that would say a Mercedes-Benz is way below Ferrari, Bugatti, Aston Martin, Rolls Royce, Bentley, etc. What's being at the top? Selling the most expensive watches in world only? The BEST answer I've seen on this issue so far is: *"TAG Heuer has a very broad product line. Depends on what you are comparing".* For me being an excellent product is making well engineered, well designed, iconic products that work well, look nice, and that will be remembered in a somewhat timeless timespan. And that cost accordingly. That is, not necessarily most expensive. It's quite interesting how TAG Heuer watches fight against much more expensive watch brands out there. Whether one wants it or not, they are iconic, otherwise posts like these would not exist.

I truly hope this post of mine will not fuel the fire. Oh well... but it will!


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Rankings are too subjective and always seemed to be influenced by price point and marketing budget. IMO Omega would rank barely above Tag (lord knows they've had their design flaw issues) but because of where they price themselves, everyone puts them right there with Rolex.

If Fortis, for example, spent as much money on celebrity endorsements, advertising and product placement as Omega and Tag, they would be in everyone's top ten.

I think the reason Tag is so popular is because they have very good looking watches in a variety of sizes and prices. They appeal to almost everyone, including me. I don't think they are the best made watches by a long shot but I still own a couple because I just like the looks and hope they hold up.

In my opinion, Breitling makes the most solid watches in the world. They are tanks and can take a beating and I've always found them to be the best timekeepers, however they just don't appeal to me much anymore. I liked some of the previous generations but the current lineup does nothing for me.


----------



## watchwombat (Jul 29, 2006)

I love these giant pissing contests. Lets first start by saying that my very first watch was a Tag S/EL mid stainless steel chronometer then I purchased many other watches. My collection now includes the likes of a Rolex TT Datejust, Omega Speedmaster, Breitling Navitimer, Porsche Design Orfina Bundeswher, a number of russian vintage pieces, a citizen bullhead amongst others. So I have a first hand opinion of where I feel Tag fits into this category. Very recently I have started to make the focus of my collection Heuer and Tag heuer and I have done this because I find the brand and where it fits into the watch world very interesting.

In my opinion Heuer's connection with motorsport gave it a high standing in the minds of the public. Their chronograph innovation gave it a high standing in the minds of the watch public (maybe even on a par with Breitling at this time??? Maybe). At this time however I think that Heuer was much like Breitling in that no one would really consider purchasing a Heuer unless they were purchasing a chronograph. In the 80's stuff got difficult for Heuer, it merged with Techniques Avent Guard (spelling may be off on that one) and became TAG Heuer. There model for survival became finding a niche in the market that suited them. The niche they ran with was mid to high end mass market (different from high end bespoke and in my opinion Rolex rules the high end mass market and most makers above Rolex I consider bespoke). They proceeded with making a lot of watches that appealed to the general public but not so much to the watch world. I believe that this increased the opinion of them by the general public and reduced it within the watch world. (People can argue with this next point as much as they like but if you did any research into it you would find that it is a fact) This caused TAG to be viewed by the general public as a watch above Longines and Oris and gave them a higher recognition level than Breitling in the general public. The S/EL series was a huge marketing win for TAG and once again people can argue with this but I think that you will find that this series is one of the most recognised watches after the Rolex Oyster perpetual Datejust and Sub by the general public. TAG ran with this model and for a while they were well regarded by the general public and not so by the watch public. At this time things had changed and no longer would you only consider just purchasing a chronograph from TAG, a S/EL chronometer (or maybe a quartz if you were not really into watches) was probably what most people considered the TAG standard. Now here is where I think things get interesting. I think that there standing in the general public started to drop off sometime in the late 90's, I believe that this happened because their standing with the watch public had dropped off so much. Someone at TAG realised that in the short term it was possible to be a highly regarded brand in the mind of the public without respect from the watch world, but longer term this was impossible. Someone realised that technical innovation and the production of REAL watches was essential for a company to have a long term image of a mid to high end watch brand. This is when things changed a TAG with a focus on the production of REAL watches, quartz was used less and restricted to lower end models and more auto movements were used more. Some really great watches have been produced the Aquagraph just to name one, and some really cool innovation has been achieved. I believe that there standing in the watch world is on the rise and because they have been cleaver to keep their mass market niche I believe that their standing with the general public will rise also.

In my opinion TAG now sits at a place in the watch world above oris and longines has more general appeal than Breitling and whilst probably not being quite up with Omega (which sits below Rolex) I think that I would much prefer to own a TAG than an Omega any day (Omegas bore me to death). Further I believe that TAG's marketing is second to none and as long as it is so far ahead in this area and continues to make real watches their standing is on the way up. This is one of the reasons I have recently focused my collection on TAG. When you take a good look at it whilst some of their watches are poo and the mass market can keep those models some are really cool, even some of the 90's models (I cant resist a 18k stainless steel leather S/EL).


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Paragraphs are our friends.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

underpar said:


> Paragraphs are our friends.


:-d


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

I personally REALLY like 1990's TAG Heuer watches !


----------



## Perfect Blue MD (Feb 7, 2012)

Mostly for kicks, my personal rankings that are approximately 10% objective and 90% subjective:

1. Patek Philppe, A. Lange & Sohne
2. Vacheron Constantin, Audemars Piguet, Jaeger LeCoultre, Breguet
3. Glashutte Original, Chopard, Blancpain
4. Omega, Breitling
5. Tag Heuer, Rolex
6. Oris, Longines
7. Tissot, Hamilton
8. Casio, Seiko, Citizen, Victorinox, Movado
9. Timex, Invicta, Suunto, Skagen

Of course, I just say buy what you enjoy. Some watches truly suck, but most of the time it's about liking the look, movement, price, and tradition of a particular watch.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Perfect Blue said:


> Mostly for kicks, my personal rankings that are approximately 10% objective and 90% subjective:
> 
> 1. Patek Philppe, A. Lange & Sohne
> 2. Vacheron Constantin, Audemars Piguet, Jaeger LeCoultre, Breguet
> ...


This discussion would be easy if each brand made one watch model.

For example, in the list above I would take a Seiko Ananta Spring Drive over several models of TAG Heuer, even though as a whole I prefer TAG over Seiko. But Seiko makes countless watches for the uninformed masses sold at kiosks which are far inferior to many TAG models.

Likewise, TAG could choose to make all highly technical watches priced in the $20k-100k price range and dump the F1 line and other entry level models. This would boost them up the ladder as we have all seen the watches they CAN make in the upper price range.

Rather than rank brands as status, we need to rank business models - what works and what doesn't in the marketplace. The brands that hold steady for decades deserve to be near the top.


----------



## Perfect Blue MD (Feb 7, 2012)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> This discussion would be easy if each brand made one watch model.
> 
> For example, in the list above I would take a Seiko Ananta Spring Drive over several models of TAG Heuer, even though as a whole I prefer TAG over Seiko. But Seiko makes countless watches for the uninformed masses sold at kiosks which are far inferior to many TAG models.
> 
> ...


1. Go Badgers! I'm from Wicsonsin, and I really miss home. And the snow. And New Glarus Spotted Cow.
2. You make a valid point, but my post was mainly what you noted about "each brand as a whole". I'm not a pro yet when it comes to understanding all the intricacies of mechanical movements, but part of my rating does take into account history and staying power. For example, one could argue that Tag Heuer has been relevant for almost 200 years (or perhaps since 1969 with the revolutionary and iconic Monaco, just depending on how you look at it), while Seiko has been relevant for about 70. One could also argue that some of Seiko's horological innovations (EG: the spring drive) are right up there with Tag, or perhaps even surpass them in some regards. Then again, that's why I put in my disclaimer that it was 90% subjective.


----------



## watchwombat (Jul 29, 2006)

underpar said:


> Paragraphs are our friends.


yes they are. I find correct punctuation so hard on forums, but I complain about it myself. for this I apologise.


----------



## Chazman1946 (Jul 6, 2012)

I recently bought two Tags, a blue Aquaracer, and a Link calibre 16 Chrono. When I started looking at the forums here I was starting to have buyers remorse, all the Omega and Rolex owners pooh poohing Tag as a wannbe and inferior in build, movement, fit and finish. 

I then stated lusting after the vaunted Omega Seamaster, that is until I took a long hard look at it at two ADs. My Aquaracer doesn't have Chronometer on the face, but it does get +4 seonds a day, the fit and finish on the Tag in my opinion is superior to the rough edged outer bracelet links on a Seamaster, and the outside of the case of the Aquaracer is finished nicer too. Fit and Finish Tag, Movement Omega, but not by much. Price Tag all the way.

Now as for the Link, the closest Omega has to offer in competetion is the Speedmaster, as far as looks, fit and finish, hands down TAG!

I think most detractors of Tag do so based on their opinion of the Formula 1 series, which is not (truth be known) as high calibre watch as the other Tag lines. The older ones with the colored plastic bezels didn't exactly exude quality.


----------



## Chazman1946 (Jul 6, 2012)

seoulseeker said:


> When one is paying more than $1,000 USD (a good bit more, usually, for a TAG), it is ridiculous to not expect a good bracelet. A good aftermarket Nato strap is easy to find, and cheap, and acceptable, but to feel like I have to buy an aftermarket steel bracelet just to make the watch what it should be out of the box? That's not customization, that's a failed design on TAGs end. That's unacceptable for a watch in this price range.
> 
> Just my 2 cents..


Funny, I find the bracelet on my aquaracer not sharp and unfinished at all. To the contrary the Seamaster bracelet (while nicer looking) had unfinish outer links that are SHARP, and uncomfortable. The only drawback to the Aquaracer bracelet is the clasp.


----------



## Chazman1946 (Jul 6, 2012)

Haynes07 said:


> The new F1's are HOTT. They some even have the classic color shield. The bezels are trimmed and it looks less like a toy. From what I see they now start at 1300.00. The value is ok it looks far better than what you used to get for 950.00. It is only 350 more in price now but looks like a 750 dollar improvement. Tag has become very clever. I think the brand really started making moves around 06


They look nice, but they have chessy bracelets. The bracelet I looked at wasn't as well made as one you would see on a Timex. Maybe they did this on purpose, because I went into the store with the intentions of buying a $1,200 Formula 1, and ended up leaving with a $3,200 Tag Link Chrono.


----------



## Chazman1946 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rachdanon said:


> Price wise I guess that tiering is right in terms of the bulk of models that are sold by each brand. I can't deny that what you said about how 'Tag represents a luxury timepiece that a middle-class person can aspire to and save for and buy new without breaking the bank' applied to me. However comparing Omega and Tag, personally I just have a greater respect for the brand Tag i think in large due to their unique designs, attention to detail/proportions etc while Omega, to me at least, has dolled up 'prettier' divers (think Seamaster) compared to the no nonsense look Rolex divers (think Sub, deepsea) have. Omega has to come out of Rolex's shadow IMO, especially in regard to the divers where the main competition is...I know this is only perception but it's that that drives my buying decisions. Please don't crucify me fellow Omega friends....Remember "fun question"!:roll:


I'm not an Omega guy, but if given a choice in watches (that I would have to keep and not re-sell) I would take a PO everyday over a Sub.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Chazman1946 said:


> I think most detractors of Tag do so based on their opinion of the Formula 1 series, which is not (truth be known) as high calibre watch as the other Tag lines. The older ones with the colored plastic bezels didn't exactly exude quality.


I wish that was the only thing the detractors could point to regarding TAG Heuer. Sadly, there are both genuine issues with specific models as well as with the brand itself. Annoying issues mostly. Issues that could be rectified if the executives in charge of TAG Heuer cared to. Instead of either doing nothing or waiting until a minor problem becomes a huge one before doing so. TAG Heuer could realistically be above Omega. But those issues keep it a notch below the Swatch Group's darling brand.


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

I may be reading into it the wrong way but for my mind, there's a heck of a lot of soap-boxing by owners of Rolex and Omega and not as much for owners for any other watch brand.

Why is that? Why do the Rolex/Omega owners need to shout at the hills about how much better their choice of brand is because of this minuscule or that minute point of difference thus making it a technological marvel compared to that <insert your brand here> watch.

There are always going to be some brands which are the favourite for certain owners and there needs to be a certain amount of chest-beating about their choice to validate their purchase. I really think that's what it boils down to. Validation of self by chest-beating your chosen watch's brand for their image and skill at producing your watch.

TAG Heuer build a great watch. It is a marvellous timepiece and if the brand names were removed from the watches and components, it'd be hard to tell the differences of quality of finish to other watches.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

it falls here!










and here...










and here, too!










:-d:-!;-)b-)b-);-):-!:-d


----------



## systemcrasher (Aug 10, 2012)

Heh... here is my 2 cents 

Citizen, Seiko, Casio are like Nissan, Mitsubishi or Subaru. While they make quality and tough watches for your average bloke, they also make delicate high end watches that performs and looks very good but not premium price.. (Like the Nissan GTR  )

I guess I'd rate brands like Oris, Baume et Mercier, Raymond Weils, Longines, Tissot as Lexus.. May perform as well as the BMW, but public perception of the brand is still below BMW or Merc.

Tag is like BMW... considered luxurious but not over the top, well in reach of most people..

Omega or Breitling is like Merc, Jaguar or Bentley.. Bit more pricey and carries bit more prestige than BMWs and price may be bit high for the average people..

And there are brands like Rolex, A.Lange & Söhne, Blancpain, Harry Winston, Ulysse Nardin, IWC, Patek Philippe and Bregue which can be seens as Porsche, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Pagani, Maybach, Bugatti and Rolls Royce


----------



## Chazman1946 (Jul 6, 2012)

"Why is that? Why do the Rolex/Omega owners need to shout at the hills about how much better their choice of brand is because of this minuscule or that minute point of difference thus making it a technological marvel compared to that <insert your brand here> watch."

Because the have to convince themselves that the extra thousands they paid for their watch was really worth it.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I enjoy my Zenith El Primero, Omega Seamaster, Rolex Yacht Master. Between them I find all three varying degrees of wonderful. As of late Casio's solar atomic and Citizen's Eco-Drive and Seiko's grand automatics amaze me too. They all have merit. I have a TAG quartz from the 90's, I'm not sure it counts for comparison.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

ebenke said:


> I have a TAG quartz from the 90's, I'm not sure it counts for comparison.


sure does... TAG Heuer's finishes have become much more sophisticated, but these 90s watches are very cool and if you've had it for over 20 years, it MUST count


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Chazman1946 said:


> "Why is that? Why do the Rolex/Omega owners need to shout at the hills about how much better their choice of brand is because of this minuscule or that minute point of difference thus making it a technological marvel compared to that <insert your brand here> watch."
> 
> Because they have to convince themselves that the extra thousands they paid for their watch was really worth it.


Every brand has blindly devoted fans who will shout in outrage of anyone who even posts constructive criticism of their favored brand. (Yes, even TAG Heuer.) As far as Rolex goes, from what I've seen on the Rolex sub-forum, even the very devoted fans do very little shouting.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Chazman1946 said:


> "Why is that? Why do the Rolex/Omega owners need to shout at the hills about how much better their choice of brand is because of this minuscule or that minute point of difference thus making it a technological marvel compared to that <insert your brand here> watch."
> 
> Because the have to convince themselves that the extra thousands they paid for their watch was really worth it.


What were you expecting from a group of people that prefer mechanical watches? I presume you are one of the rational ones who prefer a nice $150 quartz, yes?

Or are you just arguing that a cheaper mechanical watch is somehow rational?


----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish Tag made something comparable to a Omega PloProf, Rolex Deepsea, they'll still rank lower on my list for not making that jump (yes we don't need 1000+m but its nice to have) an in-house would be nice (ok the Seiko movement that they devleoped is as close as were going to get in the next 20 years most likely) 

but when your buying a Tag now a days your going for the finish more than the movement, and who cares if Omega's or Rolex's can do +1 seconds a day, or not lose as rapidly, yes my Aquaracer does a good 4 to 7 seconds a day, but I don't mind adjusting it every now and then. I also like the fact (although I'm still hooked to my PloProf) that you can wear the Tag pretty much anywhere and I specificly chose the Blue aquaracer over the Omega 300m SMP because of the beautiful blue. Tag have it bang on with that blue color. I hope not a lot changes and they release some models that can compete and excell. Tudor and the lot. but to make it into the relm of Omega, Rolex etc they need a couple more models with a in-house movement. 

Its like having a BMW with a Honda engine, your not buying it to show off that engine (unless your in love with that generic engine...), your buying it for its exterior looks, it still gets up to 100km/h np. same with Tag, shes not the fastest, most accurate watch in the stable, but it'll give you a hard days work and be just fine for it. (ok so my car example needs tweaking :S hehe)

They also seem to concentrate more on Dress watches now a days, and upping their cheaper lines (F1) to a better look, which is needed  No really new or amazing awesome innovations except for the ones mentioned. A re-skin here(the 500m) and there is nice, but we need a newer (better?) diver.

This is a semi-biased review on Tag, being a Omega owner/ fanatic and Tag owner :S but seriously a Tag with 1000m+ WR would be cool to say the least


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

What a surprise.
There are mentions of issues with TAGHeuer but strangely enough, none are specifically mentioned and left open to interpretation. Must be that unspecified watch with the unspecified part that couldn't be replaced.

As I have said before, what bugs me the most is not the actual criticism of TAGHeuer but how often those criticisms are base-less or otherwise made with little actual knowledge of the company or what they do. That is why rubbish general statements like the previous are annoying. Some random guy browses the forums, reads a post about them having lots of small issues with watches and the apparent inaction by management, all without any real examples and/or references and then that statement starts to become a "fact".

If people only made posts about things they have actual factual experiences, there'd be less "fanboy" posts.
Don't confuse posts arguing over the validity of a complaint with blind defence of TAGHeuer.

Anyway.

1000m?
That was done before they became TAG Heuer with the SuperProfessional.

New movement in twenty years time?
No; next year, called, unfortunately, Cal.1888.


----------



## Wing Co (Jun 29, 2012)

I've got Tag Heuer (x3), Breitling (x2), Omega (x2), Rolex (x2) - they are all great, hence why I have a variety. Casio for running! Only problem with one Omega that needs service. All seem the same to me quality wise and are just different looks and images; obviously the Rolexes were a lot more expensive and have greater snob/recognition value.

Might get 2 more Tag Heuers soon - Carrera Day Date Silver with black strap and ladies Carrera with diamonds and white strap - because they look great.

Then if I can pluck up the courage - a Rolex Yacht Master II Rose Gold.

If I like it, I get it and Tag Heuers are very nice.


----------



## Rachdanon (Jan 30, 2012)

Wing Co said:


> I've got Tag Heuer (x3), Breitling (x2), Omega (x2), Rolex (x2) - they are all great, hence why I have a variety. Casio for running! Only problem with one Omega that needs service. All seem the same to me quality wise and are just different looks and images; obviously the Rolexes were a lot more expensive and have greater snob/recognition value.
> 
> Might get 2 more Tag Heuers soon - Carrera Day Date Silver with black strap and ladies Carrera with diamonds and white strap - because they look great.
> 
> ...


I've read comments like these before from people who'ved owned all the brands. And through personal observation also believe if one is really objective and puts aside all post-purchase rationalizations/ bias, one will honestly say quality wise they are much the same.


----------



## Wing Co (Jun 29, 2012)

Oddly enough I thought about getting an IWC Portuguese, but I was put off by the problems with them (could just be a few odd watches which all brands have), but as it was Rolex money I could not bring myself to pay that much and maybe have problems. Then I saw the Tag Heuer Carrera Day Date and thought it looks better, felt the same quality wise (I had both out at the ADs) and was 1/3rd of the price! I would really like the Carrera, but I might need the money to help buy the Rolex Yacht Master II.
Anyway, after rambling I think Tag Heuer are right up there (looks/quality), it just lacks the snob air that Rolex, Patek, etc have, but as for Omega, Brietling easily as on par.


----------



## Chazman1946 (Jul 6, 2012)

Will_f said:


> What were you expecting from a group of people that prefer mechanical watches? I presume you are one of the rational ones who prefer a nice $150 quartz, yes?
> 
> Or are you just arguing that a cheaper mechanical watch is somehow rational?


Actually I'm more then a little irrational myself. I have quartz watches I have a High -End Citizen eco-drive square faced 3D Chrono and Swiss made Accutron chrono, a Pulsar ion plated square faced quartz chrono.

Then on the mechanical end I have a Tag Aquaracer and a Tag link cal. 16 chrono, a Orient Black Ray, 2 Invicta divers, and last but absolutely not least a Bulova Accutron Corvara automatic. Swiss Selita SW200 movement, 100wr, sapphire crystal, and the best fit and finish case and bracelet of any watch I own, and I only paid $289 for it brand new on ebay.

















Here's the quartz chrono model of the same watch. The skeleton hands on the automatic are very hard to read (that's why I don't care for the Bond SMP) If they had the hands from the quartz model on the automatic, it would make for a wonderful watch. I have given up on wearing the automatic in any situation but daylight.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Chazman1946 said:


> They look nice, but they have chessy bracelets. The bracelet I looked at wasn't as well made as one you would see on a Timex....


When blowing wind with friends you can get away with making off the wall statements like the above. The problem with making them here is you will get called out for them. Here is what a Timex bracelet actually looks like... (from this thread).


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> When blowing wind with friends you can get away with making off the wall statements like the above. The problem with making them here is you will get called out for them. Here is what a Timex bracelet actually looks like... (from this thread).


Well said, I have owned many watches between $200 and $2000 and my Aquaracer bracelet is one of the most comfy and well made. No trick machined clasp, but good fit and finish and comfort.


----------



## Chazman1946 (Jul 6, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> When blowing wind with friends you can get away with making off the wall statements like the above. The problem with making them here is you will get called out for them. Here is what a Timex bracelet actually looks like... (from this thread).


Nice try, no Cigar! I wasn't refering to the bracelet on a Tag Aquaracer, I own one!









I was refering ot the bracelet on the Formula 1, and I'm sorry they are inferior!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

With the except of the stamped clasp, isn't the Formula 1 still a fully solid metal link bracelet?
Doesn't that beat a fully folded metal one?

Is it coincidence that the Chinese for "blowing wind" is "blowing water" and is used in the same way as "bull-sh*tting"?


----------



## Chazman1946 (Jul 6, 2012)

drunken monkey said:


> With the except of the stamped clasp, isn't the Formula 1 still a fully solid metal link bracelet?
> Doesn't that beat a fully folded metal one?
> 
> Is it coincidence that the Chinese for "blowing wind" is "blowing water" and is used in the same way as "bull-sh*tting"?


I don't know how the bracelet on a formula 1 is made, all I know is when I went to look at one, the bracelet was loosey goosey, had sharp corners and wasn't 1/2 as nice as the bracelet on an Aquaracer. I have a couple of cheap ($80) Invicta divers that have nicer bracelets. That was the main reason I changed my mind on buying one, and ended up buy a Link Chrono cal. 16 instead. I'm kind of sorry they didn't have a much nicer bracelet, I would have saved myself over 2 grand!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

drunken monkey said:


> ...
> Is it coincidence that the Chinese for "blowing wind" is "blowing water" and is used in the same way as "bull-sh*tting"?


_Serendipity_ is outside of _coincidence_, I prefer to believe. :think:


----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)

Chazman1946 said:


> I don't know how the bracelet on a formula 1 is made, all I know is when I went to look at one, the bracelet was loosey goosey, had sharp corners and wasn't 1/2 as nice as the bracelet on an Aquaracer. I have a couple of cheap ($80) Invicta divers that have nicer bracelets. That was the main reason I changed my mind on buying one, and ended up buy a Link Chrono cal. 16 instead. I'm kind of sorry they didn't have a much nicer bracelet, I would have saved myself over 2 grand!


Odd...I love the bracelet on my new model F1. It has a nice solid feel to it, it's got good weight to it without being too heavy and the new brushed finish is spectacular IMO.

I was actually in line at a burger joint the other night and had a Link owner comment on how much he liked the finish.


----------



## Chazman1946 (Jul 6, 2012)

evanPGH said:


> Odd...I love the bracelet on my new model F1. It has a nice solid feel to it, it's got good weight to it without being too heavy and the new brushed finish is spectacular IMO.
> 
> I was actually in line at a burger joint the other night and had a Link owner comment on how much he liked the finish.


Have you looked at the bracelet on the Aquaracer? When you do, you will see there is no comparison.The formula 1 bracelet seemed a lot lighter and looser then the one on the Aquaracer. The bracelet felt like the links were either hollow or made of titanium. If the bracelet on the Formula ! had been as nice the the aquaracer's, I would have bought one.


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

I own both TAG and Omega. Often people ask me which brand stands higher.

I never actually answered. I replied.

"Assuming you are given to choose 1 from 2 vouchers, one from TAG boutique and one from Omega boutique. Both entitled you to any one watch in the boutique, max at USD50k.

You are only given 30 seconds. Which voucher would you choose?......" 

There goes your REAL belief.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

kjse7en said:


> ...
> You are only given 30 seconds. Which voucher would you choose?......"
> 
> There goes your REAL belief.


Oooooohhh, I finally get a Carrera!!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

kjse7en said:


> "Assuming you are given to choose 1 from 2 vouchers, one from TAG boutique and one from Omega boutique. Both entitled you to any one watch in the boutique, max at USD50k.
> 
> You are only given 30 seconds. Which voucher would you choose?......"


Doesn't quite work.
There are £30k/$50k TAGHeuer watches I like but very few Omega that cost more than £10k.

If given the choice, I'd take the TAGHeuer Mikrograph.


----------



## systemcrasher (Aug 10, 2012)

kjse7en said:


> I own both TAG and Omega. Often people ask me which brand stands higher.
> 
> I never actually answered. I replied.
> 
> ...


Ohh Ohh, can you make that a 100k voucher? I'd get Monaco V4


----------

